# Rechner Konfiguration per Raten mit anzahlung



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Hey
Ich hoffe ich kann diese frage hier Posten.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Shop mit Konfigurator. Die teile werden 950~ Euro Kosten. Allerdings habe ich nur 600 auf der Kralle und bräuchte dringend einen PC.

Kennt ihr einen Shop mit Konfigurator bei dem ich bei der Ratenzahlung eine Anzahlung geben kann?


----------



## mariohanaman (26. April 2011)

muss es denn ein shop mit konfigurator sein?

mindfactory zb. bietet eine Finanzierungsmöglichkeit (Finanzierung -> Zahlungsmglichkeiten -> Info-Center - Computer Shop - Hardware,)

da könnte mna ja zb. für 600€ teile kaufen und dann die grafikkarte/Cpu, halt für 350€ finanzieren.


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich nur selten den Ratenkauf gewehrt bekomme. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass diese Banken bei Anzahlungen kolanter sind.
Verdiene ~1000 Euro


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

Wie sieht denn dein PC eigentlich aus und was willst du damit machen? WElchen Monitor hast du? Was ist alles nötig für deinen PC (Gehäuse, Tasta, Maus, etc)?


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Es geht mir darum, dass ich wissen will wo ich Ratenzahlung mit Anzahlung bekomme. Nicht darum, dass mir jemmand in den PC rein redet... 


*Graka:* MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
*RAM:* 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws F3-10666CL7D
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K Tray
*Board:* ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution
*Lüfter:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler
*Paste:* Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower PURE Black
*Gehäuse-Lüfter:* Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 1200rpm
*Netzteil:* Super-Flower Crystal Twilight SSI-EPS 80plus 700W

Ich dachte mir nun, dass ich alles direkt bezahle und die 300 EUro für die GRaka auf Raten. Allerdings, wollten sie nichteinmal diesen kleinen betrag. Egal ob ich auf 6 oder 12 Monate auswählte.


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

Wozu dieses Mainboard? Das NT hat zuviel Leistung. Die Paste brauchst du nicht. Beim RAM gibts bestimmt auch was günstigeres.


----------



## Lordac (26. April 2011)

Hallo,



Keleg schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, dass ich wissen will wo ich Ratenzahlung mit Anzahlung bekomme. Nicht darum, dass mir jemmand in den PC rein redet... .


nun ja, wenn ich deine Zusammenstellung sehe war der Einwand von der_knoben durchaus berechtigt.

Im allgemeinen rate ich dir dringend dazu keinen PC zu finanzieren, entweder man speckt ihn ab (was in deinem Fall durchaus möglich wäre), oder man spart bis man ihn komplett kaufen kann. In der Zeit wo man den PC abbezahlt, kann neue Hardware auf den Markt kommen und man bezahlt dann immer noch die "alte".



> *Graka:* MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express


Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor? Bis zu 1920x1200 würde eine übertaktete GTX560 Ti von z.B. Gigabyte gut reichen, falls es doch eine GTX570 sein soll, würde ich eine von Gainward oder Asus nehmen.



> *RAM:* 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws F3-10666CL7D


Die RipJaws würde ich aufgrund der hohen Heatspreder nicht nehmen, die gehen dem Lüfter des Mugen 2 im Weg um, Standard-RAM von z.B. Kingston reicht vollkommen.



> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K Tray


Kaufe CPUs immer in der boxed-Version *klick*, dadurch hast du eine längere Garantie und die Sicherheit das sie kein Rückläufer ist.



> *Board:* ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution


Für was du so ein teures Mainboard brauchst müsstest du uns erklären, Sparpotenzial steckt auf alle Fälle drin.



> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B






> *Paste:* Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound


Beim CPU-Kühler ist Wärmeitpaste mit dabei, die zusätzliche kannst du dir also eigentlich sparen.



> *Gehäuse:* Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower PURE Black


Das Gehäuse ist gut, aber auch hier könnte man sparen, vor allem wenn das Budget eng ist.



> *Gehäuse-Lüfter:* Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 1200rpm


In Ordnung.



> *Netzteil:* Super-Flower Crystal Twilight SSI-EPS 80plus 700W


Das Netzteil hat zu viel Leistung, das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 würde auch reichen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Wenn wir es zusammen fügen:

Ich habe das Board z.b. genommen weil ich 2 Lan anschlüsse habe.
Need für Crossover und Inet

Das Große Netzteil, weil ich eigentlich übertakten wollte und mir auch nicht in einem Jahr wieder ein neues Kaufen will. Dazu kommt, dass sie das Netzteil auf der Seite nicht anbieten.

Ein anderes Gehäuse möchte ich nicht.

Den CPU-Lüfter habe ich bereits mit diesen Ram verbaut, das ging mit ein wenig fummeln.

Desweiteren möchte ich Rams mit mindestens 7er Timing.

Die Paste habe ich auch Extra zum Übertakten genommen, weil sie bei den Tests weit vorne lag und die 7 Euro sind auch nichts.

Ich Arbeite ab und an mit 2 Bildschirmen. Meistens aber nur mit einem 1920x1200.
Allerdings lege ich Wert auf mindestens 60 FPS bei neuen Spielen. AA und AF... 3D wäre auch nett!

Ich hätte gerne die MSI-Karte, weil ich bereits eine 5770 Hawk hatte und die doppellüfter echt klasse waren.
OC, leise und kühl


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2011)

Timings 

Die machen sowas von überhaupt keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Und ob diese ein Unterschied machen. Je nachdem wie man es sieht, sind die Timings sogar wichtiger als die mhz


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen 1066 und 1600.

Das einzig wichtige beim RAM ist, wie groß er ist.


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Nagut, dann sind die Infos die ich mir gesucht habe gelogen waren.


----------



## Lordac (26. April 2011)

Hallo,



> Ich habe das Board z.b. genommen weil ich 2 Lan anschlüsse habe, Need für Crossover und Inet.


ok.



> Das Große Netzteil, weil ich eigentlich übertakten wollte und mir auch nicht in einem Jahr wieder ein neues Kaufen will. Dazu kommt, dass sie das Netzteil auf der Seite nicht anbieten.


Warum solltest du in einem Jahr ein anderes brauchen? Im allgemeinen geht der Trend zu etwas stromsparender Hardware und mit ~ 550 Watt ist man sowohl für OC als auch eine neue Grafikkarte gut aufgestellt, mehr als 600 Watt sind nur für ein Multi-GPU-System notwendig.



> Ein anderes Gehäuse möchte ich nicht.


Kann ich verstehen weil die Optik eines Gehäuses nicht unwichtig ist, aber wie vorhin geschrieben würde ich dann entweder sparen bis alles auf einmal gekauft werden kann, oder irgendwo Abstriche machen.



> Den CPU-Lüfter habe ich bereits mit diesen Ram verbaut, das ging mit ein wenig fummeln. Desweiteren möchte ich Rams mit mindestens 7er Timing.


Es geht, das ist richtig, nur was versprichst du dir von den hohen Heatspreadern und der niedrigeren Timings? In der Praxis wirst du den Unterschied nicht merken *klick*.



> Die Paste habe ich auch Extra zum Übertakten genommen, weil sie bei den Tests weit vorne lag und die 7 Euro sind auch nichts.


Jeder Euro den man für Dinge ausgibt welche nicht zwingend notwendig sind summiert sich und der Unterschied zur Arctic Cooling MX-2 ist relativ gering. 



> Ich Arbeite ab und an mit 2 Bildschirmen. Meistens aber nur mit einem 1920x1200. Allerdings lege ich Wert auf mindestens 60 FPS bei neuen Spielen. AA und AF... 3D wäre auch nett!


Mehr geht natürlich immer, aber wie oben schon erwähnt würde ich dann sparen.



> Ich hätte gerne die MSI-Karte, weil ich bereits eine 5770 Hawk hatte und die doppellüfter echt klasse waren, OC, leise und kühl.


Die oben genannten GTX570 sind in der aktuellen PCGH als Top-Produkt ausgezeichnet worden.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Inordnung, da ihr alle was zu sagen habt. Habe ich mir etwas rausgesucht, was etwas billiger ist.

*Graka:* ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-Express
*CPU: *Intel Core i5-2500K Box
*Paste:* Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g
*Lüfter:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*RAM:* 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws F3-10666CL7D _(An denen möchte ich mich auf jedenfall halten)_
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower PURE Black _(Habt ihr denn eine Alternative? Bitte ohne Lichter und Fenster, gleiche Kühlleistung)_
*Netzteil:* Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 550W
*Festplatte:* Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
*Brenner:* LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
*Tastatur:* Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard Black, USB, silver _(Dringend... meine alte hat den Geist aufgegeben - Cola Ahoi!)_

*Kosten:* 835,38 €

Das könnte ich noch zusammen bekommen, _die Grafikkarten stört mich.
_*

Wäre eine *Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti, 2048MB* oder eine *XFX RADEON HD 6950, 2048MB* nicht besser als die *ASUS ENGTX560 Ti*, *1024MB*?
Diese HD 6950 kann man ja noch Flashen. Die Preise sind gleich oder billiger als diese Asus.


*/edit
Villeicht sollte einer von euch mir einen PC für 800~ vorstellen.


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

Mal noch ne Frage, inwiefern brauchst du denn jetzt unbedingt einen PC, nur zum zocken oder willst du damit noch was anderes machen? Wenn es wegen letzterem ist, dann kauf jetzt alles außer die Graka, kaufe dafür ne billige Graka und dann wenn das Geld da ist, ne große.


----------



## Lordac (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

ein PC mit OC-Ambitionen und einer Monitorauflösung von 1920x1080 würde bei mir so aussehen:

*CPU:* i5-2500k
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2
*Mainboard:* ASRock P67 Extreme4
*RAM:* 8 GB DDR3 1333 von z.B. TeamGroup Elite
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC
*Netzteil:* Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB
*Gehäuse:* Antec Three Hundred
*Frontlüfter: *Scythe Slip Stream
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS50
*Tastatur:* Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard (immer vorher in einem Elektromarkt anschauen/testen)

Der PC kostet aktuell ohne Versandkosten ~ 785,- Euro, Sparpotenzial von Gesamt knapp 80,- Euro sehe ich beim RAM (4 GB DDR3 von z.B. Kingston), dem Gehäuse (z.B. Xigmatek Asgard), einer kleineren Festplatte (z.B. Spinpoint F3 500 GB) und bei der Tastatur (z.B. Logitech Media Keyboard 600).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

Nö, die 2GB RAM lohnen sich bei den Grafikkarten nicht.
1GB reicht völlig.


----------



## Keleg (26. April 2011)

Also, ich brauche dringend einen PC weil ich am PC Arbeite. Mein letzter hat vor einer Woche den Geist aufgegeben... warum? Egal...

Wiederrum zocke ich auch gerne und möchte mir auch nicht für 200 Euro ein billig PC hinstellen.


IL2 Cliffs of Dover z.b. läuft auf Max mit nur 3g GRAKA RAM

Desweiteren sind diese Karten mit 2G auch schneller


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

WEgen des Arbeitens hätte ich dir halt vorgeschlagen, dass du erstmal ne billige Graka nimmst, und wenn dann das Geld da ist, du dir ne richtige Graka kaufst.


----------

